

Seeking A Database That Doesn't Suck - smokinn
http://ai.mee.nu/seeking_a_database_that_doesnt_suck

======
earle
<http://www.hypertable.com> # doesn't suck

~~~
smokinn
No group by. Sucks.

(Will eventually not suck when they hit 1.1 but they're only at 0.9.2.)

